# Need to recycle?



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

is the bacteria the same? when i convert my 35 gallon, can i just drain my xp3 and then fill it up with saltwater? or do i need to start from scratch again?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

you have to start from scratch. What kind of tank are plannling on setting up?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

really shouldnt even use the cannister

better off using an aquaclear hob filter..


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i am using an xp3 to cycle some of the bio balls that i will be using, this will only be temporary as i will be hooking up the rest of my sump during christmas holidays.

what i am saying is, if i have bio media lying around already cycled can i use it to kick start my saltwater setup.

its going to be a 50 coral 50 fish reef set up


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

that wont't help. Using bioballs in sw tanks isn't recommended. They lead to high nitrates. Your filtration in sw reef setup should be liverock, sandbed, protien skimmer, and maybe a refuge. No actual filter is needed. To jump start your cycle start buying liverock.


----------

